# Vinyl sticker crumple after folding



## gilldonv (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, i need your help, i recently did some heat press with vinyl sticker on polyester t-shirt, everything is fine, but after i fold my t-shirt into half, few mintues later when i open up my t-shirt, the vinyl sticker start to have a crumple line on the "folded" part. Why is that so? Please advise is it because of the low quality of the vinyl sticker? Picture attached.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Are you pressing sticky sign vinyl to tshirts? I dunno how long that will last. But I've had a similar problem with heat transfer vinyls, all I can say to try is repress it and let it cool down laying flat, after its cooled off then fold it. If that is sign vinyl you need to buy some cad cut, or thermoflex heat transfer vinyl there's a ton of different brands out there we buy most of our stuff like that from fellers


----------



## gilldonv (Feb 20, 2013)

hi, thanks for your reply, yes i'm using the heat transfer vinyl sticker, but as you said, maybe i fold it before the vinyl cool down. Will take note of that in future.Thanks


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## ipressit (Feb 21, 2009)

We use cad cut printed heat transfer vinyl quite often. Here are a couple tips that might help. 
I would agree that you should let the vinyl completely cool down before folding the shirt. Also it might help a bit if you press the shirt a second time after removing the carrier sheet. We normally don't fold the shirt where the imprint it , we do our best to try to fold around the imprinted area.
If you are printing a few shirts together try to fold then in a bunch. I find that the creasing usually happens when you fold an individual shirt. Also try not to flatten the fold too much.
Hope this helps you out.

Happy printing 

Sent from my SGH-I717R using T-Shirt Forums


----------

